# need a wallpaper



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

I need a wallpaper for the fighters on my signature, as token of my appreciation I will donate points generously,lol.:thumb02:

waf B-Team.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

A wallpaper as in a background or a banner for your signature?


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

oh yeah a banner is what I meant.:thumb02: congrats on your promotion btw.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, thank you. You should have it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

wafb said:


> I need a wallpaper for the fighters on my signature, as token of my appreciation I will donate points generously,lol.:thumb02:
> 
> waf B-Team.



Hey, here is a little something i came up with. Dont know if its what youre looking for but ohh well... here goes...


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

that's awesome looks like a baseball card collection.:thumb02: Now, how do I put it in as my signature?:dunno:


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, that's excellent work. I like that a lot.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I must say that Nate Diaz banner you made is amazing. one of the nicest i've seen. Nice blend between your 3 images, great effect over the pictures in the background and a good focus on the main image. I love it


*Edit* The fighter name kind of doesn't feel like its part of the picture though... by the way this isn't criticism, i'm just brainstorming out loud.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I really had no idea where to put it. I think the exact same thing every time I look at it.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

B-Real said:


> I really had no idea where to put it. I think the exact same thing every time I look at it.



Maybe something like this?


----------

